# I need a new program



## Underdog12 (Dec 17, 2019)

so i want to make a new program for myself to get bigger
I'm not strong at all and don't know anything about powerlifting
so rountine, length time, and advice on form and little tips don't wan't hurt myself.


----------



## CJ (Dec 17, 2019)

Tell us what you WERE doing the last few months or so. As specific as you can be.


----------



## snake (Dec 17, 2019)

You would be better served asking one question and focusing on it. What you're asking would require someone to numerous years of diet and training into one post. 

Is PLing your interest? If so, we have guys here that have done that and can help.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 17, 2019)

I would recommend you look into a good beginners strength program that will also put some size on you where you'll also be able to adapt to important compound movements. The 5x5 would be a good start


----------



## andy (Dec 17, 2019)

not a powerlifter but sure u will get the info needed. good luck.


----------



## Underdog12 (Dec 17, 2019)

thanks i appriciate it my current workout plan is 
mon, -upperbody i first go back,sholder,chest,bicep,tricep all 4 sets 12-15 reps 10 second brake in between
tues-rest
weds-lower i first go calfs,hamstring,quads,inner and outer thigh my last workout is squats 4 sets of 20
thurs-rest
fri-upper
sat-rest
sun-lower
i use light weights if you need any more info just ask


----------



## Underdog12 (Dec 17, 2019)

i want to try something new and more challenging. As of right now i"m not interested doing competitions but who knows i might really like it. If you know anyone i would appreciate


----------



## CJ (Dec 17, 2019)

Take a look at Starting Strength, or Wendlers 5-3-1 programs. Or even something like this, Lyle McDonald's generic bulking program....


Mon: Lower
Squat: 3-4X6-8/3′ (3-4 sets of 6-8 with a 3′ rest)
SLDL or leg curl: 3-4X6-8/3′
Leg press: 2-3X10-12/2′
Another leg curl: 2-3X10-12/2′
Calf raise: 3-4X6-8/3′
Seated calf: 2-3X10-12/2′

Tue: Upper
Flat bench: 3-4X6-8/3′
Row: 3-4X6-8/3′
Incline bench or shoulder press: 2-3X10-12/2′
Pulldown/chin: 2-3X10-12/2′
Triceps: 1-2X12-15/1.5′
Biceps: 1-2X12-15/1.5′

For the Thu/Fri workouts either repeat the first two or make some slight exercise substitutions. Can do deadlift/leg press combo on Thu, switch incline/pulldown to first exercises on upper body day. A lot depends on volume tolerance, if the above is too much, go to 2-3X6-8 and 1-2X10-12


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 18, 2019)

Theres a technique to lifting weights..It would be a good idea to lift with someone with more experience or hire a trainer to show u proper technique


----------



## Jin (Dec 18, 2019)

10 seconds rest in between sets + light weighs isn’t going to get you the size you are looking for. 

Increase the weights
increase the rest time
increase your calories. 

Just doing this will make a huge difference. Your biggest focus should be on eating. Pick up that fork and don’t put it down!


----------



## bigdog (Dec 18, 2019)

Jin said:


> 10 seconds rest in between sets + light weighs isn’t going to get you the size you are looking for.
> 
> Increase the weights
> increase the rest time
> ...


^^^^^ i approve jins message!  Go heavier and eat more.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 18, 2019)

If your goal is hypertrophy i wouldnt be doing a powerlifting program but thats just me. On the lifting vault website theres a few different power building programs available.


----------



## automatondan (Dec 18, 2019)

Complaining you are not strong and then saying you only use light weights..... I think we found your problem.

Are you doing any compound lifts? Like barbell freeweight squats? Upright rows? Deadlifts? Overhead presses? You won’t get truly strong without compound lifts. Also, you need to eat in a surplus and not be afraid of gaining a little fat as you progress. You are not going to get strong doing isolated bodybuilding machines. 

So there’s your answer. Focus on strength if you want to get stronger and do the things that make you stronger.

EDIT: I would highly recommend you find a local powerlifting coach and hire them to get you in comfortable place with form and programming. If you truly don’t have any idea how to do the compound lifts listed above, it’s going to be hard to move forward without a coach. You can post videos here and we can help, but nothing will be more helpful for you than hiring a good coach.


----------



## Jin (Dec 18, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> If your goal is hypertrophy i wouldnt be doing a powerlifting program but thats just me. On the lifting vault website theres a few different power building programs available.



Nothing wrong with a powerlifting program to build a base. Mind-muscle connection & technique in the big compound lifts should be a priority. 

Eating is king for OP. 

When I say rest between sets I mean 3+ minutes in between compound lifts. 

Find somebody to teach you or watch some Allan Thrall videos on squat, deadlift and bench technique for beginners. 

IMO isolation work on arms, calves etc is a waste of time at this point. 


My two cents.


----------



## snake (Dec 18, 2019)

snake said:


> Is PLing your interest? If so, we have guys here that have done that and can help.



I would be more than happy to help but I'm not sure you answered this. Did I miss something? Sounds like you're leaning toward it.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 19, 2019)

Jin said:


> Nothing wrong with a powerlifting program to build a base. Mind-muscle connection & technique in the big compound lifts should be a priority.
> 
> Eating is king for OP.
> 
> ...



I dont know if OP's 1st language is English so I'm not too sure if his goals. He talks getting bigger and says powerlifting and also mentions strength.  So definitely sounds like powerlifting ultimately.  But anyone wanting to get big with aesthetics I'd recommend going body building training.  Just my opinion


----------



## Underdog12 (Dec 19, 2019)

My first language is english sorry if my post didn't make sense.
PL isn't my goal, my goal is to compete in bodybuilding. 
I want a CLASSIC physique like Serge Nubret.
If there is a better way to get to my goal then i want to do that, i just don't know how


----------



## CJ (Dec 19, 2019)

Underdog12 said:


> My first language is english sorry if my post didn't make sense.
> PL isn't my goal, my goal is to compete in bodybuilding.
> I want a CLASSIC physique like Serge Nubret.
> If there is a better way to get to my goal then i want to do that, i just don't know how



Don't worry 'shaping' a physique at this point. Eat a bunch of quality food, train intelligently with exercises that'll put on the most mass, like Rows, Pullups, Vert+Horz Presses, Squats, Leg Presses, get your sleep in, and get your lifestyle in order.


----------



## snake (Dec 19, 2019)

Underdog12 said:


> My first language is english sorry if my post didn't make sense.
> PL isn't my goal, my goal is to compete in bodybuilding.
> I want a CLASSIC physique like Serge Nubret.
> If there is a better way to get to my goal then i want to do that, i just don't know how



At your age, you could get away with doing each body part twice a week.

Monday 
Squats- 5 sets, reps 6-8
Standing Calf- 5 sets, reps 15
Seated Calf- 3 sets, 30 reps

Tuesday
Flat bench- 5 sets, 6-10 reps
Military presses- 4 sets, 12 reps
Shrugs- 3 sets- 20 reps

Wednesday
Deadlifts- 4 sets- 6-8 reps
Lower cable rows- 4 sets, 10-15 reps
Lat Pull Downs- 4 sets, 8-12 reps
Situps or crunches
Standing Calf- 3 sets, reps 15
Seated Calf- 3 sets, 30 reps

Thursday
Leg Presses- 5 set, 10-12 reps
Leg extensions-3 sets, 12-15 reps
Leg curls-3 sets, 12-15 reps

Friday
Incline bench 4 set, 10-12 reps
Decline or cable cross overs- 3 sets- 10-15 reps
Tri push downs 4 set, 10-12 reps

Saturday
Lat pull downs- 5 sets, 12-15 reps
Lower cable rows- 5 sets, 15-18 reps
Standing BB curls- 3 sets, 8-10 reps
DB Curls- 3 sets 15 reps

Sunday is the day of rest

You can add in a little cardio but it has to be light and not the day before, the day of or the day after squats. This is basic but you may in time end of over training so you need to take a week off after 4 months. Also rest time, you're not touching anything for 3-4 min. and best to give it 5-6 min. for your last heavy one. 

It's a start.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 19, 2019)

Don’t waste time over thinking it. Eat. A lot. Go to the gym. A lot. Pick up as much weight as you can for 8-10 reps. Do major lifts, squats, dead’s, chest press, do accessory work. Rest longer than 10 seconds. Shit your workout must only be 20 mins long or so. 

Get the ball rolling and adjust as you go. I see guys in the gym so focused on writing down every lift, weight used. They time their rest periods. And 2 years later they look exactly the same if not worse. Concentrate on the big hitters, eating and picking up weights. Tweak as you go and it’ll all fall in line.


----------



## snake (Dec 19, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Don’t waste time over thinking it. Eat. A lot.



He's not a big guy, we agree on that. I would take it a bit further in detail with his eating and just be smart about it. He's also young so he needs to develop good eating habits now in the infancy of his training.



Straight30weight said:


> I see guys in the gym so focused on writing down every lift, weight used.


Is that where I fuuked up? I have every workout with every weight, every set and every rep recorded for decades. But I'm a methodical record keeper. Great for reference when you need to look back too.
As for the timing my sets, oh hell no! That really does take the fun out of it. Plus you know when you're ready to go and when you're fuuking the dog.


----------



## Underdog12 (Dec 19, 2019)

Thanks i appriciate it and snake thanks for the workout i'll try it out. 
As for my eating I eat 2800-2900 calories, when i do that i gain 3 pounds a month in overall weight.
I'm at 23%, 145 pounds, 5ft7.
I eat 210 grams of carbs and protein and I think 90 grams of fat.
I'm having a really hard time hitting my calorie goal and macro goal, so should anything change, I would like to eat less and have the macros change


----------



## CJ (Dec 19, 2019)

Underdog12 said:


> Thanks i appriciate it and snake thanks for the workout i'll try it out.
> As for my eating I eat 2800-2900 calories, when i do that i gain 3 pounds a month in overall weight.
> I'm at 23%, 145 pounds, 5ft7.
> I eat 210 grams of carbs and protein and I think 90 grams of fat.
> I'm having a really hard time hitting my calorie goal and macro goal, so should anything change, I would like to eat less and have the macros change



I remember your pic from your other thread, you're not 23% bf, you're less. If you got that number from a bia scale or handheld device, those are absolute trash.

Anyway, you gaining 3 lbs per month is right about perfect. If you're eating quality foods, and doing quality training like some have given examples of above, you'll be more than happy going forward.

Quality foods are real meat, like steak, chicken, fish, etc... NOT nuggets, fish sticks, bologna, salami, etc... 

Eat a variety of fruits and veggies, both raw and cooked, as many colors as possible. 

Get your carbs from rice, potatoes, yams, oats, etc... NOT from candy, fast food, chips, etc...


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 19, 2019)

snake said:


> He's not a big guy, we agree on that. I would take it a bit further in detail with his eating and just be smart about it. He's also young so he needs to develop good eating habits now in the infancy of his training.
> 
> 
> Is that where I fuuked up? I have every workout with every weight, every set and every rep recorded for decades. But I'm a methodical record keeper. Great for reference when you need to look back too.
> As for the timing my sets, oh hell no! That really does take the fun out of it. Plus you know when you're ready to go and when you're fuuking the dog.


This was not the point I was trying to make nor was I picking on people that do. I’m talking about people that focus on the wrong things. The guys that write down every lift, but pay no attention to food. I think we all know that I’m not speaking about guys like you brother lol.


----------



## Underdog12 (Dec 19, 2019)

neither i look up a bf% calculator online
I'm going to say alot of dumb things so just be patient and correct me


----------



## snake (Dec 19, 2019)

Underdog12 said:


> neither i look up a bf% calculator online
> I'm going to say alot of dumb things so just be patient and correct me



It's all good. This is the internet and you're bound to run into people that will poke at you. Just take to good information that works from guys that know what they are doing and leave the rest behind.


----------



## CJ (Dec 19, 2019)

Underdog12 said:


> neither i look up a bf% calculator online
> I'm going to say alot of dumb things so just be patient and correct me



I just didn't want you to think that you were 25%, so you wouldn't think that you needed to lose any bodyfat. 

As you gain muscle over the next year or so, you're going to look good as your frame fills out. The 3 lbs per month gain you are experiencing is a good amount, so it's mostly lean tissue.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 11, 2020)

An easy PLing program for anyone to follow is Wendler's 5/3/1 and if you can follow it try the BBB (Big But Boring) Variation.  Meat and potatoes.  Easy to follow and if you eat you'll get strong and grow.


----------

